# Roboti >  Robots ZD

## Andrejs

Pilnais nosaukums "Zaļais Drakons"
Sumo robots dalībai 3kg klasē.
Robots joprojam ir izstrādes stadijā. Pirmā debija ( diemžēl neveiksmīga) bija innovāciju dienu pasākumā.




Klasisks sumo robots. Maksimāla jauda un ātrums.
Riteņi gatavoti lai nodrošinātu maksimālu saķeri. Šo robotu pa ringu pastumt praktiski nav iespējams!
Vadība: 3gab 16f628a ( pagaidām strādā tikai 2 proči)
Barošana: NiMh  2800mA un Lipo 750mA
maksimālā motoru strāva: 16A
SensorI: tas vēl nav pabeigts - varu tik pateikt ka to būs daudz  ::  

Cerēsim ka nākamajās sacensībās būs labāk...

Andrejs

----------


## karloslv

Oho! Pastāsti, kā sadarbojas 2 proči un kā plānoji visus 3 darbināt? Respektīvi, kādi tiem pročiem uzdevumi? Vienkārši tas laikam ir pirmais projekts, kur redzu, ka kāds plāno vairākus mikrokontrolierus. Man reizēm ir ienākusi prātā doma kādu perifērijas uzdevumu uzticēt kādam sīkam mikrokontrolierim, bet beigās vienmēr visu uztaisu uz viena proča  ::

----------


## Andrejs

> Man reizēm ir ienākusi prātā doma kādu perifērijas uzdevumu uzticēt kādam sīkam mikrokontrolierim


 Tieši tā  ::  
Papildus proči nodarbojas ar sensoru signālu apstrādi un "galvenais" tiek apgādāts ar "gatavu" informāciju. No šāda risinājuma ieguvums:
1. nosacīts multitaskings
2. vienkāršāka kļudu labošana
3. mēģinājums izveidot _subsumption_ robotu ( t.i. vienkārši moduļi kuru aktivizēšana izmaina uzvedības modeli). Ja kāds grib ko vairāk zināt, tad var palasīt šo: http://ai.eecs.umich.edu/cogarch0/subsump/index.html

Maketā strādāja 3 PICi:
1. apstrādā datus no optiskās peles un izdod kustības virzienu ( pa labi, pa kreisi, uz priekšu, uz aizm.). Sensors paredzēts lai saprastu vai robots braucot uz priekšu patiesībā netiek stumts. 
2. apstrādā datus no sensoriem un gādā par stratēģiju
3. saņem datus no 1. un 2. un  darbina PWM un motoru draiverus

pašlaik
3. strādā
2. strādā daļēji ( pieslēgts tikai viens sensors  ::  )
1. strādā  tikai maketā, jo bija problēmas ar peles plates izvietošanu esošajā šasijā ( pietrūka laika  ::  )

Andrejs

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Skeit, ka epis ir sabazts!  ::  Lai nu ka, butu interesanti, ja tu pastastitu par to peles optisko sensoru. Kadu izmanto, kur dabuji un ka savac no sa signalu.
(ja tas protams nav firmas noslepums, bet ceru, ka nav, jo visi tak zin, ka ista fiska ir to robotu logika, nevis sensori!)

Beefs

----------


## Andrejs

> ja tu pastastitu par to peles optisko sensoru


 netiek izmantots kāds konkrēts sensors! tiek izmantota pele! t.i tiek nolasīts ps2. Pasākums strādā ari ar bumbiņpeli  ::  
par PS2: http://www.computer-engineering.org/ps2mouse/

un te ir gatava recepte: http://bravo.imakeprojects.com/projects ... eye-mouse/

Problēmas rada nevis elektronika vai programma - problēmas ir ar peles plates novietojumu un "īso" fokusa attālumu.

----------


## Delfins

Nu labs piemērs, paldies.. moš noderēs.
Ar šitādu konstrukciju 90% ka vinnēsi robo-Sumo cīņu.

PS: Epis tā kā varde.. no CNC uz peli, un tad uz krāsni  ::

----------


## Epis

Tev tā pele neiet perjodiski miega režimā ?? uz to norāda tā lāzer gaisma kad viņa paliek švakāka tad pele aiziet gulēt.
kādas perifērijas tad īsti trūka tiem PIC mikrokontrollieriem ja jau vaidzēja 3 gabalus ņemt, jo ātrums diez vai bīj problēma, un kā tu tos datus starp PICiem sūtīji seriāli vai parallēli?

Nākošais eksperiments sakarā ar robotu man būs īsta video kamera ar VGA izšķirtspēju un sākot no 68 kadriem sekundē līdz pat  1000 un vairāk atkarīgs no filmējamā lauka bet priekš tam man vaig SMD krāsni un jauno ciklon III plati. tas pats arī uz CNC projektu attiecās bez jaunas plates tālāk redz ka netieku.

----------


## karloslv

Epi, Tev pie datora ir optiskā pele? Tev ir bijušas problēmas - pakustini peli, bet kursors nekustas, pele guļ??? Pamēģini reizēm paskatīties uz lietām no otras puses. Pele jau ir un strādā labi, un to var nejaukt ārā, bet izmantot uzreiz datus no PS/2.

----------


## karloslv

Starp citu, nezinu, kā ir ar PICiem, bet vismaz AVR šobrīd apgūstu vienu elegantu operētājsistēmu AvrX. Viens entuziasts Larry Barello ir uzrakstījis daudzuzdevumu kerneli (par OS īsti nevar saukt, nu varbūt par embedded RTOS). Principā pirms neilga laika sāku pats rakstīt kerneli, bet tad ieraudzīju, cik eleganti un talantīgi uzrakstīts ir AvrX, un atmetu ar roku. Ko laiku tērēt, ja kāds to jau ir izdarījis labi (un pie tam jau pirms kādiem 2-3 gadiem). Viņš to multitaskingu ir uzdabūjis pat uz At90S2313, kurai ir 128 baitu RAMa, un to izmantojis vienā minisumo robotā (http://www.barello.net/Robots/minisumo/index.htm)
Barello mājaslapā ir arī daudz citas labas informācijas par robotu būvēšanu.

----------


## Epis

> kādas perifērijas tad īsti trūka tiem PIC mikrokontrollieriem ja jau vaidzēja 3 gabalus ņemt, jo ātrums diez vai bīj problēma, un kā tu tos datus starp PICiem sūtīji seriāli vai parallēli?


  ??
pa peli ->
pie datora jau visas peles smuki strādā, bet kad pataisno nolasa viņas pikseļus tad gan kautkādi brīnumi notiek un viņa perjodiski iet gulēt to var redzēt tajā youtobe video, savā peles variantā es nolasu pataisno peles sensoru apējot iekšējo cypress mikrokontrollieri kas pirms tam vadīja peles senensoru iespējams kad viņā bij kautkāda prgramma kā iemidzināt un pamodināt to peli.

----------


## gatch

kada veida notiek sensoru nolasishana, jo, ja nemaldos, f628a nav adc?
un ja nav noslepums ka notiek motoru vadiba ar vienu pwm pinu vai ari tam ir iemesls ka ir vairaki tie mcu?
Paldies!

----------


## Andrejs

> kada veida notiek sensoru nolasishana


 visi( skan lepni - ZD v.01 bija vesels 1 sensors  ::  )sensori bija un būs cipariski - neredzu lielu jēgu no analoga signāla. Teoretiski analogus devējus varētu vieglāk kalibrēt, mērīt attālumu, utml., bet pēc tā nejūtu lielu vajadzību.





> ka notiek motoru vadiba ar vienu pwm pinu


 Abiem motoriem var būt tikai vienāds ātrums  ::  , griešanās virzienus, protams, var mainīt.

Vairāki proči paredzēti uzdevumu sadalīšanai, bet vienkāršākajā gadijumā var mierīgi iztikt ar vienu.

Andrejs

----------


## gatch

pec bildem izskatas ka virzienu kontrolei ir releji izmantoti???

tad ZD bija tikai ultraskanjas sensors bez baltas linijas detekteeshanas??

----------


## Andrejs

> izskatas ka virzienu kontrolei ir releji izmantoti???


 Kāpēc tāds pārsteigums? Releju vadība nemaz nav slikta, itsevišķi iekārtai kurai jāstrādā pavisam īsu brīdi  ::  

shēma:


Par to vai ir jāmeklē ringa mala - ari neēsmu pārliecināts - svarīgāk ir līdz tai neaizbraukt...
Tas dzeltenais ir SME312DQD IR sensors - principā sarežģītākā   ::   detaļa visā robotā, bija palicis pāri no viena industriāla projekta:
http://www.fek.by/doc/components/T_Z/Turck/Ed040a.pdf

Andrejs

----------


## gatch

parsteigums varbuut tapec, ka cik biju neta meklejis info tad visbiezjak tiek mineeti h-bridge no dazjaadiem tranzistoriem.

----------


## Andrejs

> visbiezjak tiek mineeti h-bridge


 Shemā redzamais ir "pustilts". Uz relejiem var izveidot ari pilnu h-tiltu. Protams relejs nav domāts ātruma izmaiņai - ar PWM to nepavadīsi  ::  
Labu _ h-bridge_ izveidot ir grūti un tas prasa laiku. Liela tiesa amatieru konstrukcijās lieto gatavus h-tiltus ( sabertooth , pololu utt), vai ari taisa izmantojot gatavas mikrenes L293d, L298, utt. Ja ir laiks, lieki tranzistori un uzņēmība - vari būvēt pats  ::  
DC motors ir ļoti pretīga slodze... taisot tiltu -  uzzināsi.

Andrejs

----------


## karloslv

Andrej, kāpēc tad tikai pustilts? Virzienu taču vari mainīt, tātad pilns tilts. Tev taču faktiski ir 4 slēdži uz vienu motoru. 

Par jāšanos ar sava H-bridge izveidi - tieši ar to nodarbojos pirms kāda mēneša. Tagad izskatās, ka strādā, bet procesa gaitā nosvilināju kādas 6 IR2104 mikrenes. Par gatavu H-bridge pašam negribas maksāt 50$, bet nu skaidrs, ka stabili strādājošs un notestēts H-tilts ir tās cenas vērts. 

Savu tiltu uztaisīju diezgan vienkārši - divi IR2104 draiveri, 4 mosfeti IRFZ44S. Sarežģītākā daļa - to visu nosargāt no induktīvajiem impulsiem. Vadība man vienkārša - locked antiphase, principā uz motoru padod maiņstrāvu. Varbūt nav tas efektīvākais, taču vienkārši vadīt - katram motoram tikai 1 signāls, plus abiem tiltiem 1 shutdown signāls.

----------


## Andrejs

Nu pilns h-tilts manā izpratnē būtu tāds:

mana shemā tika izmantota puse - tāpēc pustilts  ::  

Ja paveiksies nākamais h-tilts būs ar VNH3DP30 mikreni:
http://datasheet.digchip.com/456/456-2827-VNH3SP30.pdf

Andrejs

----------


## karloslv

VNH2SP30 ir nedaudz pievilcīgāka, skat., piemēram te: http://www.pololu.com/catalog/product/705

Nesen iepirku VNH3SP30 no darisus.de par 5 EUR gabalā, jo otrās viņiem nebija. Vienīgi kāju izvietojums nav pateicīgs vienpusējai SMD montāžai. Savu diskrēto tiltu man izdevās izveidot uz vienpusējās SMD.

----------


## gatch

> Savu tiltu uztaisīju diezgan vienkārši - divi IR2104 draiveri, 4 mosfeti IRFZ44S.


 kadi apsverumi lietot to half bridge driveri? piem kapec nelietoji 2 n-channel un 2 p-channel mosfetus??

----------


## karloslv

P-kanāla lauktranzistori arī kaut kā būtu jāvada, turklāt tad man, visticamāk, pašam būtu jārūpējas par deadtime un plecu komutācijas loģiku. Savu draiveri no diskrētiem tranzistoriem negribētu taisīt, bet nekas gatavs pa rokai neatradās. Taisīju no tā, kas man bija pieejams - dabūju IR2104 par aptuveni 1 EUR gabalā.

----------


## gatch

nevari ieteikt kaadu labu web lapu ar info jo te jau saak paradiities lietas ko nesaprotu...
es iisti nesaportu kaa tas IR2104 darbojas. 
Man gan pashlaik ir tikai n-channel mosfeti un jau gandriz biju sataisijies pec p-channel iet... bet principa cenas zinja praktiski tas pats sanaktu ar to IR2104

----------


## karloslv

P/N tiltu var vadīt šādi: http://www.cadvision.com/blanchas/hexfet/np-s.htm, bet nu mani tā vadības shēma nepārliecina, jo ļoti lēni pārslēdz tranzistorus. Arī diodes tur ir parastās, nevis Šotkija. Varbūt, ka zemām komutācijas frekvencēm zem 10 kHz tas der, bet tranzistori tik un tā lieki sils.

IR2104 darbojas vienkārši - atver un aizver augšējo un apakšējo tranzistoru pāri, paskaties specenē. Augšējam tranzistoram (high-side) ir tā problēma, ka N kanāla gadījumā atvēršanas spriegums pret zemi būs lielāks par paša tilta barošanas spriegumu, tāpēc tas spriegums kaut kā ir jāiegūst. Ar to arī nodarbojas IR2104. Pašu mikroshēmu baro ar spriegumu, kurš atbilst lauktranzistoru vadības spriegumam (parasti 9-15V), bet tiltu tad var barot atsevišķi ar jebkādu spriegumu, ko vien tie tranzistori iztur (IR2104 gadījumā drīkst līdz 600V).

Starp citu, ļoti noderīgs materiāls par dažādiem H-tiltu režīmiem: http://www.modularcircuits.com/h-bridge_secrets2.htm

----------


## gatch

tas noziime ka man prieksh ta drivera vajag baroshanu kas lielaka par motoru baroshanu???

----------


## karloslv

Nav būtiski, kurš spriegums ir lielāks, tie spriegumi ir neatkarīgi. Galvenais kaut kur dabūt tos 9-15V pašai mikrenei.

----------


## Edzukins

Sveikinji, 

esmu totaals cirvis elektronikaa un no taas gandriiz neko nejeedzu, bet veeleetos uztaisiit liinijsekotaaju  :: 

paarlasiiju dazhaadus materiaalus internetaa un sheit, sapirku lielaako dalju no detaljaam( vadoties peec citu sheemaam) nopirku ariii visus vajadziigos shtrumetntus (atmel programmatoru, lodaamuru, utt...) bet viena lieta man netapa skaidra - sensori.

iisti neizprotu kaa vinji detektee melno liiniju,...
apmeeram iedomaajos to taa - gaismas diode izstaro gaismu un fotodiode to uztver, jeb melnaas liinijas gadiijumaa taa vnk netiek atstarota.. es pareizi sapratu??

ja taa, tad biju lasiijis ka shaadam noluukam itkaa var izmantot bumbinjpeles fotodiodes. Man taadas peles ir vesels leerums.
Tas ir iespeejams? ja jaa vareetu kaads drusku siikaak aprakstiit principu kaa to izdariit?

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Tu vari izmantot bumbinpeles sensorus, bet vienkarsak un smukak un letak bus nopirkt tos sensorus. Argusa viens maksa 35 santimi.
Ja - tiesi ta ari tas tiek darits (linijas noteiksana). Melnais neatstaro, bet baltais atstaro.
Tad jau busi uz sacensibam 15. aprili?  ::

----------


## karloslv

Jep, sensora princips ir 1 gaismasdiode + 1 fotodiode vai fototranzistors. Argusā var dabūt tādus sensorus ELITR9909, es tos pats izmantoju savā robotā. Izlasi speceni un kļūs skaidrs, kā tas darbojas: http://www.tranzistoare.ro/datasheets2/53/538293_1.pdf

Par to, kā taisīt pašu līnijsekotāju, iesaku paskatīties šeit: http://elm-chan.org/works/ltc/report.html, tur ir arī shēma un programma. Tas gan ir diezgan "advanced" līmenis, jo tur tiek izmantota gan interpolācija, gan PD vadība, taču pamati ir tie paši - divi motori un sensoru rinda. Slēguma shēmā paskaties, kā jāvada gaismasdiodes un kā nolasa atstarotās gaismas līmeni.

----------


## Andrejs

lai izvairītos no problēmām kuras vienkāršam saensoram ( led+ fototranzistors) rodas ar apkārtējo apgaismojumu, ieteiktu lietot detektorus ar modulētu gaismu piem. šos http://www.elfa.se/pdf/75/07522238.pdf  (pats tādus lietoju)
Vienkāršākā gadijumā līnijsekotājam vispār nevajag procesoru. Recepte te: http://www.tombot.net/beam/linefollowingcircuit.html

Andrejs

----------


## Edzukins

Kameer gaidiiju atbildi es jau paspeeju nolodeet sensorus no paaris peleem   ::  (man vinjas ir patieshaam daudz)




> Tad jau busi uz sacensibam 15. aprili?


 Gan jau ka kkaadu zigzag variantu uzklabinaashu, vismaz es taa ceru  :: 




> Argusā var dabūt tādus sensorus ELITR9909


 Esmu paardaugavaa, un atkal testies uz to galu, nu galiigi negribaas, un maksaat 3Ls par paaris sensoru atveshanu ar negribaas.
Latgaliitee taadus nevar dabuut, vai drusku tuvaak?  :: 




> lai izvairītos no problēmām kuras vienkāršam saensoram ( led+ fototranzistors) rodas ar apkārtējo apgaismojumu, ieteiktu lietot detektorus ar modulētu gaismu piem. šos http://www.elfa.se/pdf/75/07522238.pdf  (pats tādus lietoju)
> Andrejs


 a cik taadi maksaa?


Labi, centiishos kko uzklabinaat, un cerams tiksimies sacensiibaas  :: 

tnx for help by the way...

----------


## Edzukins

ak jaa, un veel - man ir probleemas ar motorinjiem.
veikalos bija visai padaargi, gandriiz vai leetaak sanaak nopirkt speelju mashiiniiti un no taam iznjemt..

kur juus dabuujaat?
Un cik vareetu maksaat nu taads prosts ( netaisos taisiit kkaadu milziigu zveeru )

----------


## karloslv

Iesaku taisīt uz Tamiya double gearbox (7016 :: : http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/produc ... cts_id=319. No šīs lapas arī pasūtīju, sūtīšana maksāja vēl kādus 10 USD. Forši, ka šo komplektu var saslēgt dažādos pārnesumos, un motori ir mazvoltīgi (3V nominālais spriegums).
Ja ne, tad motori ir viens no lielākajiem čakariem. Labi un robotam piemēroti motori ar pārnesumu (bez pārnesuma nekas prātīgs nesanāks) maksā diezgan daudz un apkārt nemētājas.

----------


## Edzukins

> Iesaku taisīt uz Tamiya double gearbox (7016: http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/produc ... cts_id=319. No šīs lapas arī pasūtīju, sūtīšana maksāja vēl kādus 10 USD. Forši, ka šo komplektu var saslēgt dažādos pārnesumos, un motori ir mazvoltīgi (3V nominālais spriegums).
> Ja ne, tad motori ir viens no lielākajiem čakariem. Labi un robotam piemēroti motori ar pārnesumu (bez pārnesuma nekas prātīgs nesanāks) maksā diezgan daudz un apkārt nemētājas.


 
cik ilgs laiks pagaaja kameer atsuutiija?
Un cik liela taa visa konstrukcija ir?
Izskataas druscinj pa lielu prieksh taa ko es plaanoju...

----------


## karloslv

Sūtīja kādu nedēļu vienu - divas. Izmērs - ap 7-8 cm garumā, kādi 6 cm platumā (plastmasas daļa).

----------


## Edzukins

> lai izvairītos no problēmām kuras vienkāršam saensoram ( led+ fototranzistors) rodas ar apkārtējo apgaismojumu, ieteiktu lietot detektorus ar modulētu gaismu piem. šos http://www.elfa.se/pdf/75/07522238.pdf  (pats tādus lietoju)
> Vienkāršākā gadijumā līnijsekotājam vispār nevajag procesoru. Recepte te: http://www.tombot.net/beam/linefollowingcircuit.html
> Andrejs


 A kur taadus var nopirkt? Cik izmekleejos, Rīgā neatradu....

----------


## Andrejs

> A kur taadus var nopirkt


 elfā  ::  
http://www.elfa.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?ar ... !75-222-61

----------


## Edzukins

TNX, atkal pieraadaas ka es nemaaku mekleet  :: 


Tas laikam buus par dārgu (prieksh izmēģinājuma robota), mēģināšu ar parastajiem  ::

----------


## gatch

kadas bremzeshanas metodes tauta pielieto (ja vispar lieto)?

----------


## karloslv

Man ir pilnais tilts motoru vadībai, to arī lietoju (vienkārši dodu atpakaļgaitu). Ja izmanto PID kontrolieri, tad tā pat ir loģiska blakusparādība.

----------


## gatch

nav ljoti milziiga slodze baroshanai un motoram?

----------


## karloslv

Strāvas palielinās, tas nu gan. Taču, šādi bremzējot, tiek lādēta baterija  ::

----------


## gatch

sava zinja ta var uzskatiit  :: 
es vel tik taalu neesu ticis tapec saaku domat kas tur notiekas, ja tads 3kg zilonis ieskrejies un vinjam padod stravu motoriem preteja virziena  ::

----------


## karloslv

Nē, samuldējos, netiek gan, tieši pretēji.

----------


## gatch

ja tukshgaita ripinatos tad gan laikam ladeetu  ::

----------


## LED

Tā neko kaziņai vestibilārais aparāts strādā :O

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1czBcnX1Ww

----------


## karloslv

Jā, šo es pirms kāda laika redzēju. Ir ļoti krīpī un skērī, mīzīgi kaut kā uz ko tādu skatīties, tās kustības tik dabiskas, taču pats objekts tik pretdabisks, ka smadzenēs saslēdzas - čo ta nav labi. Bet citādi - ļoti veiksmīga, manuprāt, pieeja mobilitātei reālā vidē (pat pa sniegu deso uz nebēdu) un kravnesībai. Nezinu gan, kā tur ar autonomiju, kamēr Epis vai kāds cits mums nav izgudrojis enerģētiski blīvus elektriskās enerģijas avotus, tikmēr ir kā ir, uz aķīšiem tāds ilgi nevilks.

----------


## zzz

Iistais scary iestaasies tad, kad uz kazinjas buus uzmonteets lozhmeteejs. Finanseejums ta no DARPA.

----------

